# Symbolleiste in Eclipse anpassen



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten, wie man die Symbolleiste in Eclipse anpassen kann?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danke, Gruß und Tschö

Xclipse


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2007)

Welche meinst du? Die Toolbar? Was genau möchtest du einfügen/entfernen?


----------



## SlaterB (1. Nov 2007)

oh, geht das?
ich drücke 5x am Tag auf Drucken neben Speichern, der soll bitte weg


----------



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

Oh je...

bevor Missverständnise entstehen! ;-)

Unterhalb der Menüleiste sind doch die Icons z.B. New, Save, Sav All, etc.

Diese möchte ich entfernen und neue einfügen z.B. "Close", "Close All" je nach was ich am meisten benötige!


----------



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich drücke 5x am Tag auf Drucken neben Speichern, der soll bitte weg



Hehe ...   

Aber da siehst du mal wie unterschiedlich das ganze ist!

Bei mir gibt es gar kein "Druck"!


----------



## byte (1. Nov 2007)

Man kann das ein bißchen anpassen: Rechtsklick auf Coolbar -> Customize Perspective -> Commands

Aber ist nicht wirklich toll, denn man kann nicht einzelne Icons deaktivieren. Trotzdem ganz hilfreich diversen Kram abzuschalten, den man eh nie benutzt.


----------



## MiMij (1. Nov 2007)

Das mit dem Speichern ist einfach 
Benutz strg+s


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2007)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Art und Weisen wie dort ein Button hinzukommt.
Sie alle werden von PlugIns zur verfügung gestellt. Ein Plugin kann diese Contributions wahlweise an eine Perspektive oder die Toolbar allgemein hängen. Weiterhin können PlugIns Contributions für einen Editor bereitstellen, die nur dann in der Toolbar erscheinen wenn selbiger Editor akitv ist.
Zumindest die Buttons die an der Perspektive hängen lassen sich konfigurieren.
Dazu rechtsklick auf die Toolbar -> customize perspective
Dort wird dann angezeigt welches Plugin welche menü/toolbar Erweiterungen bereitstellt und man kann auswählen welche man in der aktuellen Perspektive haben möchte.
Einfache Dinge wie "Close", "Close All" kann man (sollte es sie nicht bereits geben) innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst programmieren.


----------



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

Danke für die Erklärung!  :toll: 



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfache Dinge wie "Close", "Close All" kann man (sollte es sie nicht bereits geben) innerhalb weniger Minuten selbst programmieren.


Also ich als Anfänger bestimmt nicht!  :wink:

Es sei denn Du erklärst es Stichpunkartig!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2007)

Jo, ist ganz einfach:
Als erstes erstellst du ein neues PlugIn Projekt.
Dann definierst du ein ActionSet in der Plugin.xml und legst eine Action dafür an. Über die GUI geht das ganz einfach, ist aber schwieriger zu erklären, daher hier eine Plugin.xml:

```
<?eclipse version="3.2"?>
<plugin>
   <extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.actionSets">
      <actionSet
            description="Closes the active Editor"
            id="ClosePlugin.actionSet1"
            label="close"
            visible="true">
         <action
               class="CloseActiveEditor"
               id="ClosePlugin.action1"
               label="close"
               style="push"
               toolbarPath="Normal">
         </action>
      </actionSet>
   </extension>

</plugin>
```

Dann fehlt noch die Klasse CloseActiveEditor:

```
import org.eclipse.jface.action.IAction;
import org.eclipse.jface.viewers.ISelection;
import org.eclipse.ui.IEditorPart;
import org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchWindow;
import org.eclipse.ui.IWorkbenchWindowActionDelegate;
import org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI;


public class CloseActiveEditor implements IWorkbenchWindowActionDelegate {

	private IWorkbenchWindow window;

	@Override
	public void dispose() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	@Override
	public void init(IWorkbenchWindow window) {
		this.window = window;

	}

	@Override
	public void run(IAction action) {
		IEditorPart editor = window.getActivePage().getActiveEditor();
		PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage().closeEditor(editor, true);

	}

	@Override
	public void selectionChanged(IAction action, ISelection selection) {
		

	}

}
```

Mit run -> eclipse application kannst du dein Werk bestaunen, mit export kannst du daraus ein Plugin erstellen das du in dein Plugin Verzeichnis stopfen kannst.


----------



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

Meine Güte!!!  :applaus: 
Bist du Wildcard oder Ubuntu!?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2007)

Xclipse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist du Wildcard oder Ubuntu!?


War das jetzt eine Anspielung auf die Wortbedeutung von Ubuntu, oder versteh ich's einfach nicht?  ???:L


----------



## Xclipse (1. Nov 2007)

Was Ubuntu genau bedeutet weiß ich nicht, ist auslegungs sache, ist aber bestimmt nichts böses! 

Schau mal hier für die Bedeutung von Ubuntu! :wink: 

Es kling imposant und krafatvoll!  

War positiv gemeint, als Lob sozusagen! :applaus:


----------

